# Is using carnauba car wax safe for high end frames like Pinarellos?



## TrekJunkie (Oct 21, 2013)

Could you please share what do you guys use to keep that shiny look on your bikes? I'm concerned that using car wax would strip the thin clear coat on our beloved bikes.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I use Pledge furniture wax on my Pinarello. There are many bike-specific polishes available. 

Not sure how much benefit there would be from waxing your frame. Some waxes have abrasives in them that could damage the finish on a bike.


----------



## Trofeo Rosso (Mar 25, 2011)

TrekJunkie said:


> Could you please share what do you guys use to keep that shiny look on your bikes? I'm concerned that using car wax would strip the thin clear coat on our beloved bikes.


Um it doesn't strip the clear coat off peoples beloved $100,000 Ferraris. I'm going to go out on a limb and say it's safe. BTW if someone says it's 100% carnauba unless its a yellow block that chips and doesn't smoothly rub off they're full of it....

But waxes w/ carnauba in them do tend to give the best shine.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

Use Honda Spray Cleaner & Polish. You can buy it at any Honda Motorcycle shop and it is awesome. It will clean and polish in one step. If you want to save a little dough Pledge works fine on a clean bike.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

TrekJunkie said:


> Could you please share what do you guys use to keep that shiny look on your bikes? I'm concerned that using car wax would strip the thin clear coat on our beloved bikes.


Carnauba wax is not abrasive, it is just a wax. 

What you're thinking of (and concerned about ) is _polish_, not wax. And, it's true that car polishes are abrasive - that's how they shine up a dull finish.

Bikes are essentially finished just like a car- colored paint covered by clear coat. My guess is that the same products used to paint cars are used on bikes. 

I would not hesitate to use a mild car polish and carnauba wax on a bike, if I were inclined to shine and protect the finish.


----------



## TrekJunkie (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the feedback. Pledge seems to come up every now and then.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

A lot of guys use Pledge but I wouldn't. Use any clear coat safe automotive protectant from any major company like Mothers, 3M, Macguires etc. Yes carnuba wax is not only safe but preferred. So is any top quality spray on wax. Can also use instant detailer.

For cleaning the bike..take a wet micro fiber and use a smidge of carnuba car wash soap and wipe down the bike top to bottom and let dry. This will leave a light wax coating every time you clean your bike. Occasionally wax the bike like you would your car. This also applies to matte finish bikes. Carbon frames have clear coat shot over them not unlike car coatings.
Hope that helps.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

I strongly urge the following caution, which should be obvious:
If you have a matte black frame, using wax on it would be
strongly contraindicated...


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Most car waxes now don't contain abrasives, because many car finishes have a clear coat. The ones that are abrasive generally warn "not for clear coats". Any wax that's safe for clear coat can be used on a bike frame (except matte finishes, of course). Furniture polish is real easy. Just going with the well-used dirty look is even easier ;-)


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Pledge is pretty useless. Like many have said, use a high quality paste wax. Apply, buff, ride.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Special Eyes said:


> Pledge is pretty useless. Like many have said, use a high quality paste wax. Apply, buff, ride.


meh, have used Pledge and a number of different car waxes...can't tell any difference.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

phoehn9111 said:


> I strongly urge the following caution, which should be obvious:
> If you have a matte black frame, using wax on it would be
> strongly contraindicated...


No its not obvious. A matte finish has nothing to do with surface smoothness and hence inability for the wax to be cleaned off...what you are alluding.
Matte black cars, motorcycles and bicycles provided they have a smooth texture can be waxed without foul. For example I have a matte finish Specialized Roubaix SL3 Pro and have waxed it countless times. My wax of choice is Mothers Carnuba cleaner wax.

If any doubt, never a bad idea to test wax a 1" section under the frame.
Some waxes come off easier than others.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> *Most car waxes now don't contain abrasives*, because many car finishes have a clear coat. The ones that are abrasive generally warn "not for clear coats". Any wax that's safe for clear coat can be used on a bike frame (except matte finishes, of course). Furniture polish is real easy. Just going with the well-used dirty look is even easier ;-)


In bold, you have to qualify this. All cleaner waxes which are the most popular have an extremely light polishing element. You are quite right about any wax being clear coat safe can be used on a bike frame.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

I have a matte finish frame and I use the following products, which are designed for these finishes. Keeps the matte look without causing a shine, and makes it easier to clean by repelling dirt.

Chemical Guys WAC_203_16 - JetSeal Matte Sealant and Paint Protectant (16 oz)

Chemical Guys SPI_995_16 - Meticulous Matte Detailer & Spray Sealant (16 oz)


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

I use a quality car wax once a year. 
In between cleanings are done with a quick detailer, like Meguires spray. Safely takes off grime, dirt and does not matter if you get it on rubber or other surfaces. Obviously you don't want to use on braking surfaces.
Very fast and safe. Plus its the same stuff I use on my cars, so one less specialty product to own.


----------



## TrekJunkie (Oct 21, 2013)

JCavilia said:


> Most car waxes now don't contain abrasives, because many car finishes have a clear coat. The ones that are abrasive generally warn "not for clear coats". Any wax that's safe for clear coat can be used on a bike frame (except matte finishes, of course). Furniture polish is real easy. Just going with the well-used dirty look is even easier ;-)


Thanks for this information. Helped greatly.


----------



## TrekJunkie (Oct 21, 2013)

Special Eyes said:


> Pledge is pretty useless. Like many have said, use a high quality paste wax. Apply, buff, ride.


Hi Special Eyes, care to elaborate more on the "pretty useless" part? I'd like to know your thoughts. Thank you.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I use Maguires car wax on mine a couple times a year. And Pedros' Bike Lust in between.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

I like Pedro's Bike Lust; quick, easy and does a good job.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Pledge is indeed useless, it wasn't designed to protect wood or whatever outside in the elements, if you want a hardy outdoor wax get car wax. Bike specific wax is nothing special, it's just the same as you would get with car wax but a lot more expensive. But when buying wax make sure you get non abrasive wax, carnauba is non abrasive but it doesn't hold up anywhere near as long as synthetic non-abrasive wax. Carnauba was good wax back in the days of all natural pigmented paint because it allowed the paint to breath, today it's all synthetic paint and these paints don't need to breath so a good synthetic wax like Meguiar's NXT, or Mothers FX SynWax. There are better and more expensive syn waxes out there but for a bike it's not necessary, those are more for show cars.

Do not use any sort of auto wax on matte black finish, it will look nasty if you do. Mequiar's does have a product called Ultimate Wash and Wax Anywhere is the best for the money for matte finishes. Again there is better but they can cost $200 plus just for a small 6 ounce bottle!


----------



## Kopsis (Aug 1, 2012)

Any wax with high carnauba content will be difficult to use correctly on a bike frame. Carnauba needs heat (generated from friction when you buff it) to "link" and produce an impermeable layer. Bike frames don't give you enough surface to generate any heat buffing (without burning the paint). Go with a high quality synthetic base with a good spray on LSP (I like Duragloss Aquawax) for routine cleanings.


----------



## carbonhydrate (Jun 10, 2013)

I use a spray on quick detailer with a micro fiber towel. quick and easy. with the bike in a maintenance stand and the wheels off you can clean the whole bike in no time.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

carbonhydrate said:


> I use a spray on quick detailer with a micro fiber towel. quick and easy. with the bike in a maintenance stand and the wheels off you can clean the whole bike in no time.


This is why I love my titanium bike because all I have to do now is to spray on a quick detailer (I'm a diehard fan of Mequiar's products and use them on my vintage cars), no more applying wax and buffing, and titanium doesn't need any protectant for the metal just puts on a nice shine so this Quick Detailer stuff is perfect for that but I wouldn't recommend it for painted finishes because their not as durable as liquid and paste wax.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Or... You could use a bit of ear wax. 

Ha!


----------



## beshannon (Oct 21, 2013)

I use high quality automotive paint sealant, the same stuff I use on my car that costs 25 times what my bike costs.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Muc Off makes a bike's specific polish wax called Mirache Shine. I've been using it for quite a few years and I'm pretty happy with it. They say it should keep the dirt away or make it easy to remove it but honestly the protective effect is gone at the second wash. It gives a very nice shine and smooth feel,I love it.
Funnily enough,I wax a lot my road bike and occasionally my xc bike while my trusty alu trail bike just get a serious wash when needed but no wax pampering,it's a no fuss bike.

here is the mighty Muc Off thing,surprised nobody mentioned it yet,maybe it's avaible only here in Europe ?
Miracle Shine - Muc-Off


----------

